# Miche 502 Clipless pedals



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Does anyone know what Miche 502 Clipless pedals weigh? I've looked at several sites and they all say that its made of a lightweight metal. It must not be too light weight if they aren't willing to give me numbers. I'm interested in making my bike lighter (Pinarello Marvel) by switching out some stock components. Thanks.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

jsmst32 said:


> Does anyone know what Miche 502 Clipless pedals weigh? I've looked at several sites and they all say that its made of a lightweight metal. It must not be too light weight if they aren't willing to give me numbers. I'm interested in making my bike lighter (Pinarello Marvel) by switching out some stock components. Thanks.


 390G
http://www.miche.it/home.html


----------

